
Garry Shandling has died - erickhill
http://variety.com/2016/tv/news/garry-shandling-dead-larry-sanders-show-show-1201738601/
======
iaw
Is it just me or has the frequency of celebrity deaths made an uptick
recently?

I'm wondering if this is just observational bias or a complication of the
dense baby boomer population aging into their mortality.

~~~
melling
How many celebrities did you know who were born in the 1920's and 1930's?
You're just observing more people who you've known. Television didn't get big
until the 1970's and cable didn't really impact until the 1980's, which made a
lot more people well-known.

~~~
iaw
Television was huge well before the 1970's. Movies have been big since before
the 1930's.

Stars are not a new phenomenon, seeing one die more than once a week is.

~~~
melling
There weren't nearly as many shows so there weren't nearly as many stars.

No one said movies weren't big before the 1930. Most of us weren't around to
see them so it's irrelevant to the conversation.

~~~
iaw
Fair point.

------
Donch
Very sad. Here's some gold:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfNHX_gVKJ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfNHX_gVKJ0)

Watch all seasons of The Larry Sanders Show!

~~~
cholantesh
It truly is the godfather of modern cringe comedy - today's landscape of
comedies centered around fundamentally unlikable characters in uncomfortable
situations is something I think wouldn't exist without Larry Sanders. RIP

------
zanalyzer
reminiscing with Jerry Seinfeld

[http://comediansincarsgettingcoffee.com/garry-shandling-
its-...](http://comediansincarsgettingcoffee.com/garry-shandling-its-great-
that-garry-shandling-is-still-alive)

------
croucho
Why in the world is this on hacker news? Did GS have some role in tech I
didn't realize?

(Not trying to be too big of a dick, just confused)

~~~
dang
HN is explicitly not just about startups and tech:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
xd1936
Hail Hydra.

